# Questions about a O'keefe and Merritt  No.80 gas heater



## billybl (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello!

For years my grandparents had this _O'keefe and Merritt Gas Heater_ in their Livingroom, as their only heat source in that room. It was originally fueled with Nat gas, then years later after they lost Nat gas source, they switched over to propane. I remember them converting the stove over but not the heater, and I don't what you would change on it to convert it.  Anyway I took it out of storage to use in my workshop, using my propane tank and hose with regulator, it burns with a mostly yellow flame...   is there any way to adjust that?. 
But, For all I know maybe it's only supposed to use Nat gas?

The name plate on it only says:  "_O'keefe and Merritt  No.80"_ Theres nothing like a pilot light, you just use a match when you use it.

Also, even though there is a vent outlet on the back, It's always been capped off,  it was never vented at their house.. that don't seem right either, but I spent many a cold night at their house as a child and I'm still alive. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 18, 2014)

i wouldn't recommend using a gas heater w/o a vent. especially one of that age.

no, it cant burn lpg fuel properly- it will greatly overfire and is probably a serious safety issue. please only use gas appliances in the way and with the type of fuel they were designed for.


----------



## billybl (Nov 20, 2014)

More questions...

This is how it was burning:




This is after sliding the air shutter open.




This is the valve and orifice




and a crappy close up:


 

So does anyone think that they make a LPG orifice that will fit the valve?  Where would a person go to find something like that?

Thanks!


----------

